

Sun offers Cloud-Based Desktop as a Service - bensummers
http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/pr/2009-11/sunflash.20091123.1.xml

======
bensummers
Sunrays are amazing little devices -- one of Sun's hidden gems. I'm amazed
it's taken so long for them to get around to offering such a service.

I had a play with one a few months ago, putting a VM running Solaris and the
Sunray server in the datacentre, and a Sunray on my desk at the end of an ADSL
line. Browsing the web was almost as good as on a local computer, even when I
tried watching videos on the BBC news site!

